# Unexpected request



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Just before 9pm, I was happily watching live TV on BBC1 when the TiVo made the request to change the other tuner (to BBC2). Why on earth would it ask to change an unused tuner - it wasn't recording anything at all and only had the one prog scheduled to record at that time?


----------



## mruddo (Jan 8, 2008)

Had a similar problem on Friday night. We turned over to watch "Hidden Treasures of..." on BBC HD, and then half way through watching the program (delayed) the TiVo said it needed to change channels to record something else.

I said that was OK (thinking maybe it was just a warning that I would loose the other channel being buffered) but it stopped the recording on BBC HD and switched to record the other channel on that same tuner. 

It's like the TiVo forgot it had two tuners to use!


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

In my case, it did actually just change the other tuner, letting me change the one I was using to watch C4


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

mike0151 said:


> Why on earth would it ask to change an unused tuner


Presumably because it destroyed that tuner's 60-minute buffer. You might have been planning to switch to it.



mruddo said:


> It's like the TiVo forgot it had two tuners to use!


Maybe. Or maybe it had something else scheduled to record on the tuner you were watching live, that started a bit later.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Unless it's recording two things at once, mine always seem to use the "other" tuner


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

this happened to me on Saturday night too.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Happened again this evening. One tuner was recording Mythbusters on Discovery (HD I think, auto-record wishlist, no padding), while I had been watching something else. I switched back to Discovery (SD) just before the end of the one being recorded, to see if I had already seen the second episode. Same request for the other tuner to change. It really seems as if either it doesn't know it has more than one tuner or what channels they are on.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

if we have set a recording, the wife has learned to use the info button to change tuners.
this has stopped the " need to change tuner screen" appearing. can't what for the third tuner, its going to be mayhem lol
hello Carl


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

I've had the same - change channel warning while I was watching and it wanted to start a recording. Other tuner wasn't being used. As if it didn't know it had another tuner. I knew (I read about it somewhere  ) so I switched tuners. Feels a bit 'manual'!
I want your software version Carl, you're clearly getting special treatment!


----------



## mruddo (Jan 8, 2008)

Brangdon said:


> Maybe. Or maybe it had something else scheduled to record on the tuner you were watching live, that started a bit later.


Just to confirm there was nothing else scheduled that night, so I don't think it was that. From other people's comments, it does seem there's an occasional issue here... Here's hoping it will be a little less forgetful when that 3rd tuner's activated!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> hello Carl


Erm.... hello. (That was random!)


[email protected] said:


> I want your software version Carl, you're clearly getting special treatment!


LOL! I wish 

I don't really know what I'm not doing that the rest of you are  but I only ever watch what's recorded; never live, even if it's something that's still recording as I start to watch it. As far as I am concerned, that exactly how you're _suppsed_ to use Tivo.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't had this problem but then, like Carl, I very rarely watch live TV on TiVo. I think I saw somewhere, however, that, if you have 2 consecutive recordings and have the padding thing switched on, it will record the second programme on the other tuner to avoid having to cut off the beginning. That sounds like the reason why mike0151 may have seen the prompt.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Nope, no padding added


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

mike0151 said:


> Nope, no padding added


are you sure it's not just asking for your permission, to change the other tuner that is currently buffering?

i.e. you are watching 101 BBC One, the other tuner is on 102 BBC Two... there is a suggestion or planned recording about to start and TiVo is asking if it's ok to switch from 102 to the required channel to record.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

But if it knows which tuner you're _not_ watching, surely it would just use that and not _need_ permission? I certainly wouldn't expect it to ask.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

You might be planning to switch to the other tuner later. If you've looked at the other tuner within, say, the last hour, that would be reasonable. (In the same way that s1 wouldn't record Suggestions if you were watching live TV and the remote had been touched in the last half-hour.)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I did think about that as I was typing


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Zaichik said:


> I haven't had this problem but then, like Carl, I very rarely watch live TV on TiVo.


Since the update, I've had the "change channel" request twice while watching a recording. The first time there were two tuners free. So now I think it definitely sometimes asks when it should know it doesn't need to.


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

cwaring said:


> But if it knows which tuner you're _not_ watching, surely it would just use that and not _need_ permission? I certainly wouldn't expect it to ask.


I have definitely seen it ask me permission to change channel on the OTHER tuner (prior to the third tuner being enabled). The message was very specific. It clearly doesn't happen every time it records something, but I haven't worked out the logic as to when it asks. It hasn't happened yet since the third tuner was enabled.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Since the update, I've had the "change channel" request twice while watching a recording. The first time there were two tuners free. So now I think it definitely sometimes asks when it should know it doesn't need to.


I had it for the first time last night and we were watching a recording at the time too.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Erm.... hello. (That was random!)
> 
> LOL! I wish
> 
> I don't really know what I'm not doing that the rest of you are  but I only ever watch what's recorded; never live, even if it's something that's still recording as I start to watch it. As far as I am concerned, that exactly how you're _suppsed_ to use Tivo.


have now seen this "tivo needs to turn over "screen. wife was getting greedy, had loads of stuff set to record

Carl its Hoggie mate(Phil).
PS Carl, sofa has now closed down. don't know what virgin are going to do next. but they seem to have a plan


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> Carl its Hoggie mate(Phil).


Like I remember names and stuff 



> PS Carl, sofa has now closed down. don't know what virgin are going to do next. but they seem to have a plan


Yeah, I know.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

ok wife just showed me this neat trick.
if she wants to record a programme, she uses the info button,selects a free tuner,books the needed recording, then goes back to info button, and back to the tuner she was watching,and if she has missed five mins of the programme she was watching she just rewinds it back.
thats why i have never seen the change channel/tuner screen.

A right clever dick she is


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> if she wants to record a programme, she uses the info button,selects a free tuner,books the needed recording, *then goes back to info button, and back to the tuner she was watching*....


Instead of doing that, just tell her to press the "last chan." button; bottom-right


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Instead of doing that, just tell her to press the "last chan." button; bottom-right


and then she will sit there and say, why didn't you tell me that before.

like im some tivo chunky

Cheers Carl
Phil


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

This happened to me last night;

Was recording two things and watching back something recorded.
When it wanted to start recording a 3rd thing I got a message of

"Tivo wants to start recording" ..... (was blank) so I had to guess what should have been there then it went to say "on the unused tuner"

Well if the tuner isn't in use and I'm watching back a recording I don't want / need to know that Tivo wants to use the tuner that's not being used.

I'm guessing this is maybe something that was put in the software for debugging and should have been removed?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> like im some tivo chunky


I assume you meant "junky"? 

For the record, again, I have never seen this message when watching a recording and, of course, I wouldn't expect to.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

I saw it for the first time last night


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

cwaring said:


> I assume you meant "junky"?
> 
> For the record, again, I have never seen this message when watching a recording and, of course, I wouldn't expect to.


oops 

i was eating a large bar of chocolate at the time


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Just had the message again, again while watching a recording.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Had this 3rd tuner bug several times now. Major PITA. Very easy to reproduce so hope it gets fixed very soon.

.. and yes, whilst watching a recording, in case that was under debate.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, I've had this a few times now while watching a recording
(since the 3rd tuner update - never saw it before)

I think it's after you've being watching delayed-livetv and that buffer's position is still "behind live" ?


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

mikerr said:


> I think it's after you've being watching delayed-livetv and that buffer's position is still "behind live" ?


Nope, don't even need to do that. Just have two recordings going on, schedule a third one. Just make sure "spare" tuner is on a different channel to third scheduled recording. Playback a recording and you get interrupted with the message.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ Ah right. That explains why I have never seen this message. Never needed to record three things at once.

So it's doing exactly what it's _supposed_ to do; they just haven't quite programmed it correctly to _not_ show the prompt if you're watching a recording


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> So it's doing exactly what it's _supposed_ to do; they just haven't quite programmed it correctly to _not_ show the prompt if you're watching a recording


Pfft - it's not supposed to show a prompt in that instance, so it's a bug.
Why spin it as anything else ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I wasn't trying to.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmmm. I just got this message now; and I wasn't recording more than one thing at once. Interestingly, one tuner is recording consecutive programmes on BBC4 most of the evening, with another tuner recording a couple of other shows on other channels.

Very odd  but I do know how difficult intermittent faults can be to track down


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> ^ Ah right. That explains why I have never seen this message. Never needed to record three things at once.
> 
> So it's doing exactly what it's _supposed_ to do; they just haven't quite programmed it correctly to _not_ show the prompt if you're watching a recording


then its not doing what its supposed to do! ffs Carl stop being a fanboy for just a minute


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> then its not doing what its supposed to do! ffs Carl stop being a fanboy for just a minute


At least it is very easy to reproduce which will make it very easy to fix should Tivo want to, although given that the clock is still wrong does make me wonder.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> then its not doing what its supposed to do! ffs Carl stop being a fanboy for just a minute


Of course it does. It records three things at once, doesn't it?  It's simply a bug. There's a few of 'em you know


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Interestingly, I've not had this happen since the third tuner was activated.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Whereas I never had it happen BEFORE the third tuner was activated.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Zaichik said:


> Whereas I never had it happen BEFORE the third tuner was activated.


ditto


----------

